# Cherry Culture Haul!! :D



## smellyocheese (Apr 2, 2008)

Starry Jojoba Oil Lip Therapy 
NYX Eyeshadow Trio in Lake Moss 
Amuse Foundation Stick in Medium Beige 
L.A. Colors 5-Color Eyeshadow in Tease 
NYX Single Eyeshadow in Golden 
Amuse 20-Color Eyeshadow and 2-Color Blusher Palette* 
NYX Long Eye Pencil in Dark Brown 
Amuse Chocolate Lip Gloss in Tea Rose 
Amuse Lip Gloss Tube in Vanilla 
NYX Mosaic Powder in Champagne 
NYX Fruit Lip Gloss in Peach 
Kleancolor Mascara in Electric Blue* 
NYX Concealer Jar in Fair* 
Wild and Crazy Mascara in Purple Black* 
Kleancolor Long Glitter Eye Liner Pencil in Silver 
Princessa 3 in 1 Pencil in Mauve 
NYX Fruit Lip Blam in Watermelon* 
LA Colors Liquid Makeup in Natural 
NYX Ultra Pearl Mania Loose Powder Eyeshadow in Pearl and Yellow Gold 
NYX Glitter Powder in Silver 
NYX Fruit Lip Balm in Orange (not in picture)* 
I was basically taking a chance with these products. Some were Good 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Some were better than expected 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




some were just alright 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 But some were just plain horrible (note the ones with the *) 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks for looking. And let me know if you wanna know wht I think of a particular product. I have swatches too if you'd like them


----------



## Stephie Baby (Apr 2, 2008)

Awesome haul!!! Let us know how that Amuse eyeshadow palette works out!!


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 2, 2008)

great haul! enjoy!!


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 2, 2008)

I regretted the Amuse palette. I did a review on my blog so here's the entry 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




:

"So....... at first glance, the box looked horribly "cheap". The palette itself "looked" promising with so many colors and a huge mirror but unfortunately, it was a major disappointment. In some other blogger's review, this palette was so greatly raved about but after trying it out myself, I find that the quality of the shadows are similar or even worse than my China brand eyeshadow that I get for 5 Ringgit. There are only a few colors that were heavily pigmented but most of them especially the lighter colors just fell flat. The blushers are very powdery-looking. I don't like them either. The applicators, I felt like throwing them at someone.
However, for the price, I guess you can't expect much. On the plus side, it is quite nice to have a variety of colors and the color pay-off is rather acceptable when the shadows are used wet. But I definitely regret buying this palette anyways and extremely disappointed because it received a good review.

*My Rating: 2/5"
Here's a closer look and the swatches











hope this helps!
*


----------



## Stephie Baby (Apr 2, 2008)

Thanks soooo much for reviewing it!! I've been on the fence for a few weeks about getting it. I don't think I will. I'll save my money for MAC.


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 2, 2008)

you're welcome!! yes! you should definitely save for mac. a budget option would be like buying mineral pigments, press them into palettes and you'll get quality that is 20 times better! this palette is better left for like Christmas gifts for nieces and such


----------



## newagetomatoz (Apr 4, 2008)

Great haul!!  I love my NYX Lake Moss trio--Such a great palette!!  Enjoy!!


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Apr 4, 2008)

Enjoy!


----------



## s0xjuicy (Apr 4, 2008)

Can you explain why you don't like the lip balms?


----------



## Brittni (Apr 4, 2008)

What is the NYX glitter like?swatch? THANKS


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Apr 4, 2008)

How did you like the jojoba oil lip stuff? I'm quite curious about it! tia


----------



## VDUB*BELLA (Apr 5, 2008)

Mmmmm nice haulage

I bought the NYX lip balm (coconut) its so garbage. Its just like thick vaseline blehhhhhhhhh
The smell was nice but the texture and packaging of the product was yuck


----------



## smellyocheese (Apr 5, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *s0xjuicy* 

 
_Can you explain why you don't like the lip balms?_

 
Review from my blog:

"Ugh. It's sticky and not moisturizing at all. The most basic thing to expect from a lip balm and this little pot can't provide it. Smells yummy though and not too heavily scented."

It's just pointless for a lip balm 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Brittni* 

 
_What is the NYX glitter like?swatch? THANKS_

 
the glitter is really just glitter. lol. but it's nice. not too big the particles so it's not rough on the skin. really fancy. here's your swatch! together with the shadows










 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Dreamergirl3* 

 
_How did you like the jojoba oil lip stuff? I'm quite curious about it! tia 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
I was allergic to it cuz it contained beeswax so I gave it to a friend. according to her it is quite moisturizing but it has a very poor lasting power. only lasts a few minutes. she uses it on her dry elbows though. lol

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *VDUB*BELLA* 

 
_Mmmmm nice haulage

I bought the NYX lip balm (coconut) its so garbage. Its just like thick vaseline blehhhhhhhhh
The smell was nice but the texture and packaging of the product was yuck_

 
at least vaseline was moisturizing. this was just... ugh!


----------



## misspinkpanther (Oct 21, 2008)

I was interested in how you like the 'Starry Jojoba Oil Lip Therapy'.  I was thinking over which Starry lipgloss/lipcare products to get on Cherryculture.  Can you advise me which ones I should get judging by the swatch, color, consistency, stickiness etc. Thanks!


----------



## TamiChoi (Oct 22, 2008)

ooo i like! niceee


----------

